# אז כמה כסף להביא



## elinoket (8/6/14)

אז כמה כסף להביא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
אז בננות יקרות, התחלנו רשמית את "שבוע החתונות" הגדול, המהמם והסופר מושקע שלנו! 
בשבוע הזה יהיו מלא תכנים ופעילויות, והחלטנו להתחיל את השבוע עם השאלה הגדולה מכולן *כמה כסף להביא לחתונה?*
אתן יותר ממוזמנות להביע דעה, לשפוך אור ולחלוק את הנוסחה הסודית שלכן לכמה כסף נהוג לתת ולמי....






כמובן שתוכלו לעקוב אחרי כל התכנים של שבוע החתונות בבלוג המיוחד שנפתח לכבוד האירוע וירכז את כל המידע בשבילכן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





שיהיה שבוע נפלא! אלינור ורונית


----------



## Fufu The Girl (8/6/14)

אז ככה... 
הסכום הפופלרי שאותו אני נותנת לתת הוא 300 ש"ח לחבר קרוב / לחבר מהעבודה השנייה (אני עובדת ב-2 עבודות, שהעבודה השנייה היא סוג של חצי משרה).
אם אני באה עם הבן-זוג אז הסכום יהיה 600 ש"ח.

לחבר הרבה יותר קרוב הסכום ינוע בין 350-400 ש"ח.
אם אני באה עם הבן-זוג רוב הסיכויים שהסכום יהיה 700 ולא 800.
לבן-דוד הסכום יהיה 800 ש"ח לזוג או 900 אם ממש מתאפשר לנו.

יש לי חבר טוב שסיפר לי שלחברים שלו הוא נותן 1000 ש"ח (לא כולל המסיבת רווקים והחינה) וזה כשהוא היה בא לבד.
אני מעולם לא הצלחתי להבין את הסכומים המטורפים האלה.
אני חושבת שכאורח סכום שנע בין 300 ל-400 ש"ח הוא מאוד מכובד.


----------



## mazita (8/6/14)

סיכמת את זה מעולה


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

כזוג, אנחנו מביאים למכרים רחוקים 450/500 
ולחברים קרובים/משפחה 750/800


----------



## hillaglida (8/6/14)

נק' מבט של רווקה 
שממש לא הולכת להתחתן בקרוב חח לצערי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני גם מביאה לפחות את ה300 כש500 זה הגבול המקסימלי בשבילי
שומעת הרבה על מתנות של 1000 לבד כשאני יודעת שזה הרבה פעמים רבע  משכורת
כל כך לא מציאותי וחבל לי שנסחפים ל"אופנה" הזאת.


----------



## toxic babe (9/6/14)

מה זה קשור אופנה? 
יש כאלה שיכולים לתת 1000 או 5000 או יותר. זה לא אומר שצריך לעשות כמוהם, פשוט יש להם אפשרות והם רוצים לתת אז למה לא?


----------



## elinoket (9/6/14)

אני חושבת שהיא התכוונה... 
לאלה שעושים את זה אפילו שאין להם באמת יכולת כלכלית לעשות זאת (ויש לא מעט כאלה לצערי)
שאחיו של בעלי התחתן הוא נתן לו 1000 שח אפילו שהוא היה סטודנט עני כי זה אח שלו...


----------



## toxic babe (9/6/14)

אוקיי ועדיין... 
אז הוא ויתר לעצמו על משהו כי היה לו באמת חשוב לתת את הסכום הזה לאח שלו.
חושבת שכל אחד צריך לחשוב עם עצמו כמה הוא רוצה או יכול לתת ולא לפי אופנה כזו או אחרת.
באופן כללי אני חושבת שאם לא היו עושים מחתונות כזה עסק כלכלי, זה היה הרבה יותר ידידותי שאנשים לא ירגישו מחויבים להביא כסף, אלא החשיבות בנוכחות שלהם קודם כל ואם הם רוצים לשמח ולתת מתנה אז איזשהי מתנה שתשאר גם מזכרת מהם. חושבת שאם זה באמת היה כך, היינו שומעים פחות על ביטולים כי אין ספק שאחד הפרמטרים שקובעים אם מישהו יילך או לא יילך לחתונה זה אם יש לו כסף זמין לאירוע. בדרך כלל זה מותרות. אבל עד שזה לא ישתנה, יישאר מנהג הצ'ק בחתונות ומלא ביטולים.


----------



## hillaglida (10/6/14)

אני מסכימה עם שתיכן 
לא מדברת על אח או אחות אלא על מצב של לחץ חברתי שחברה מתחתנת 
אז מישהי תתן 1000 כי "כולן נותנות " כשיחד עם זאת היא מרויחה מינימום

למי שיש בכיף אבל למי שבאמת אין זה ממש צורם מהצד לפחות
אותו דבר זוג שמוציא הון תועפות על החתונה כשביום יום הם מחשבים כל שקל.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (11/6/14)

איפה יש אופנה כזו? אלה סכומים הזויים 
אצלנו אדם בודד מביא 150-200, זוג 400 גג, מי שמביא יותר זה דודים אחים והורים. 

ואצלנו זה חשוב מאוד כמה מביאים, ואפילו עורכים רישומים. עד עכשיו אנחנו זוכרים את חבר של אחי שהוזמן לחתונה שלי, ורצה להביא 1000 ש"ח!
אחי הוריד אותו מהרעיון מהר מאוד, והוא הביא 500 - זה היה ועדיין המון. 

500 זה המון, מה פתאום להביא כל כך הרבה?


----------



## bloomy (8/6/14)

שאלה טובה! 
כרגע כשאנחנו עדיין סטודנטים, וכך רוב חברינו המתחתנים, אין צפיה מלכתחילה למתנות גדולות.
בד"כ לחברים טובים מהלימודים/עבודה- נותנים 300 ש"ח אם באים לבד, ו-600 ביחד.
לחברים היותר טובים מאותו מעגל, זה יעלה במקסימום ב-50-100 ש"ח לאדם, וזה גם תלוי במצב הכלכלי שלנו באותו זמן.
חברים טובים מבית עוד לא התחתנו, אבל אני מניחה שלא נעלה מעל אז, לפחות לא בצורה משמעותית.

אף פעם לא הבנתי את העניין בלתת מתנות "מופרזות"- הרי גם ככה זה "כסף ממוחזר" ורוב הסיכויים שאותו צ'ק או דומה לו יתנתן לך כשאתה תתחתן.
מה גם, שבאיזשהו מקום זה שם אותי במקום לא נעים לקבל מתנה גדולה מאוד מחבר קרוב, שאני יודעת שקרוב לוודאי שתנגוס לו החודש בצורה קשה בהכנסה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/6/14)

אז ככה 
לאנשים פחות קרובים - מביאים 500 כזוג. אם מגיעים לבד - אז 250 או 300.

ככל שהקרבה יותר גדולה - כך הסכום גדל בהתאם, זה לפי הרגש + כמה שיש בחשבון הבנק.


----------



## haych (8/6/14)

מסכימה עם פופו ברוב הדברים 
חוץ מזה שלקרבה משפחתית אמא שלי שמה בוכתה עבור כולם...
אני נותנת את אותו הסכום לכל סוגי החברים, למעט לחברים הממש קרובים (היו בינתיים 2 חתונות כאלה). אז אני קמת משתגעת... לחתונה אחת בה הכלה היא חברה מאוד טובה שלי וגם את בעלה אני מכירה המון שנים - שמתי 800 לבד. לחברה ממש ממש טובה - שמתי 1000 על שנינו.


----------



## Fufu The Girl (9/6/14)




----------



## מוץ ותבן (9/6/14)

פחחחחחח 
לחברות מהעבודה מתארגנים יחד (100-150 ש"ח כל משתתפת) וקונים משהו במשביר/גולף/מחסני חשמל (שאפשר יהיה להחליף).
למשפחה כוס כסף לקידוש/חנוכיה עבודת יד/מכשיר חשמלי לא גדול (מעבד מזון/שואב אבק) בלי קשר לכמה אנחנו מגיעים.
אני מסרבת להשתתף בתעשיית החתונות המטורפת וחושבת שאם כולם היו נוהגים כמוני יש מצב שהתעשייה המטורפת הזאת היתה נכחדת. מצידי אשמח להגיע לחתונה באולם בית הכנסת ושיגישו לי בורקס ומיץ פז.


----------



## d a s t (9/6/14)

תומכת! 
עם כל הסכומים המטורפים שאנשים מוצאים על חתונות, הכסף יוצא מההורים והחברים, הזוג לא רואה גרוש ובעלי האולמות יוצאים עם השלל...


----------



## toxic babe (9/6/14)

באיזשהו מקום אני מסכימה איתך 
אבל מכיוון שזה עדיין נהוג ודי צפוי שאנשים מביאים כסף לחתונה אז זה יוצר מצב קצת לא נעים. נכון שזו תעשייה שמגלגלת מלא כסף סתם, אני לגמרי איתך בזה. אבל הזוג הספציפי הזה שבאתם אליו, לקח את ההחלטה לעשות את החתונה כנהוג עם כל המשתמע מכך. אני בכל אופן לא הייתי מרגישה נעים להביא מתנה. הזוג באמת סומך על הכסף הזה שיכסה להם לפחות חלק מהוצאות החתונה ובעצם מכניס אותם לבעיה. זה מן מעגל אין סופי כזה, כי בסך הכל הזוג מנסה לבחור אולם טוב עם אוכל טעים שיהיה לאורחים. הספקים כמובן מנצלים את זה בצורת מחירים גבוהים. אני לפחות בהכנות לחתונה היה לי נורא חשוב שלאורחים שלי יהיה נוח וטעים. אנחנו את החתונה שלנו עשינו בתקציב מסוים שהיה לנו, ככה שאנחנו לא סמכנו על מה שאנשים יביאו או לא. כמובן ציפינו עדיין שאנשים יביאו כסף כי זה מה שמקובל. נכון, לא קיבלנו את הכסף לידינו, אבל היה לנו אירוע שחלמנו עליו, יום שלא יישכח, כמובן תמונות ווידאו שתמיד ידאגו להזכיר לנו אותו. זה מה ששווה את הכל.


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/6/14)

יש בזה משהו 
אבל מצד שני-
מתנה לא תקלע בהכרח לטעם של הזוג או לצרכים שלהם. הרי יכול להיות שאין להם מה לעשות עם כוס לקידוש, או שיש להם כבר שואב אבק (מה גם שרוב הזוגות גרים ביחד לפני החתונה, אז יש להם חפצים לבית).
ומה אם כולם יביאו מתנות? הזוג ייתקע עם כמה סרווסים וואזות שיעלו אבק עד שימוחזרו למתנה לחתונה אחרת 
מה שמחזיר אותנו לנקודת ההתחלה - הכי טוב זה לתת כסף.

נכון שזו תעשייה, אבל כל זוג והשיקולים שלו.כל אחד שיוציא את הכסף שלו כראות עיניו.
אני כאורחת נותנת לפי מידת הקרבה לזוג, לפי היכולת ולפי תחושת הבטן שלי. זה לא מעניין אותי שהזוג בחר להתחתן במקום של 400 ש"ח למנה או שהכלה קנתה שמלה בשווי 10,000 ש"ח.


----------



## אנה לנקין (10/6/14)

מצויינת את! 
זו באמת אחלה שיטה.


----------



## c love1 (11/6/14)

את התחתנת בבית כנסת עם בורקס?


----------



## anastasiar1990 (11/6/14)




----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (9/6/14)

מתנות מתנות מתנות 
המינימום שאני נותנת מתנה זה 300 ש"ח ופה מדובר על חברים יותר רחוקים (עבודה וכדומה).
אח"כ משתנה בהתאם לקרבה. אין סכום קבוע.


----------



## c love1 (9/6/14)

קצת מופתעת האמת.. 
אנחנו התחתנו לפני שבוע והכי נמוך שקיבלנו היה 350 ( חברים של ההורים מהעבודה).
לא הייתי מתאכזבת אם הייתי מקבלת פחות אבל אני בחיים לא הייתי מביאה סכומים כאלה לחברים  (?!) בטח שאני עוד רווקה בלי משכנתא ומחויבות..
דעה אישית .


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

כל אחד נותן לפי היכולות שלו 
ואם לא היה לך, וכן היה לך חשוב להגיע? לא היית באה כי אין לך מספיק לתת?
לא מדברת על מיצי (אגב, שנשואה עם תינוקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אני מדברת באופן כללי.
וגם אי אפשר להסיק מהתגובה של מיצי כמה היא נותנת ברף הגבוה. הרי לא כתוב. היא נתנה רק את הרף הנמוך...

בלי קשר, אני חושבת שכל נושא המתנות יצאו מפרופורציה. אנשים לא צריכים להיכנס לחובות או לקצץ מאוד ברמת החיים שלהם רק בגלל שיש להם אחת או יותר (לפעמים הרבה יותר) אירועים בחודש.


----------



## c love1 (9/6/14)

אני הולכת לאירועים קרובים בלבד. 
בלי קולגות, בלי בני דודים מדרגה רביעית הולכת רק אם אני באמת רוצה לשמוח עם הזוג ולא כי אני חייבת/לא נעים לי/ משפחה וכדומה.. (ולכן לעולם לא קרה שהיו לי שלושה אירועים בחודש..לא זוכרת גם שניים האמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  ולכן המתנות שלי תמיד יהיו בהתאם. ולהביא זוג 800/1000 ש"ח לחתונה של חבר/ה קרובה זה לא נראה לי לצאת מפרופורציה..אז יהיה לי פחות קל באותו חודש לא סוף העולם..


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

הכל תלוי בכמה יש לך 
יש אנשים שאין להם. עובדה!
אז ללכת לאירועים, גם קרובים, ולהוציא סכומים גדולים עבורם (וכמובן שהגודל משתנה, כי מה שנראה לך קצת יכול להיות עבור מישהו אחר המון) זאת בעיה לא פשוטה.
ולפעמים רוצים/צריכים ללכת גם לקולגות או לבני דודים מדרגה שמינית - לכל אחד מערכת השיקולים והצרכים שלו.
בזה גם צריך להתחשב.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (9/6/14)

למה מופתעת ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כן הולכת לאירועים רחוקים יותר, זה משמח את הזוג וגם כי לפעמים באמת לא נעים ! 
300 ש"ח (למישהו רחוק, כי לפעמים הולכים לחתונות במשרד שהחבר'ה לא הכי קרובים אלייך אבל עובדים איתך ואח"כ תראי אותם כל יום או כאלה שעזבו ועדיין את תלכי מתוך כבוד...), זה נראה לי בסדר גמור. 

לחברים קרובים יותר / משפחה - הסכומים עולים, אין סכום קבוע, זה משתנה ויכול גם להגיע לאלפי ש"ח. 

ועוד נקודה למחשבה:
עכשיו את התחתנת וקיבלת מתנות יפות (אפילו יפות +) וכרגע אין לכם ילדים ואולי גם אין משכנתא.
אבל זה משתנה... ואת הסכומים שקיבלת מתנה תאלצי להחזיר באירועים שלהם, הרי איפשהו זה גלגל... והרבה פעמים מחזירים עם ריבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואז כשיש 3-4 אירועים בחודש (חתונות וגם בריתות כי זה השלב השני) ויש  גן פרטי לשלם + משכנתא / שכירות וכל ההוצאות הנלוות, מתחילים לחשוב שהסכומים שנותנים רק מכניסים להוצאות ענקיות ... 

ובלי קשר,
כל אדם שם לפי היכולת הכלכלית שלו.
כשהייתי בצבא היה חייל שמאוד רצה ללכת לחתונה שכולנו הוזמנו אליה והחתן היה חבר טוב שלו, אבל הוא ויתר כיוון שלא יכל לתת מתנה (כסף), כולנו לקחנו בזמנו כסף מההורים למתנה אבל לו לא היה ממי לקחת. 
הדבר הכי לא נעים זה עוד לדעת שמופתעים שלא יכולים לתת מינימום 350 ש"ח ! הרי זה חבר קרוב.... 
בסוף החבר הזה ראה באישורי הגעה שהחייל לא מתכוון להגיע ודיבר איתו, הוא הבין שהחייל לא רוצה ללכת בגלל המתנה ואמר לו שלא אכפת לו מהמתנה, העיקר שיבוא לחגוג איתו. 
כמובן שהחייל בא בסוף ונתן סכום סמלי בהתאם ליכולת שלו (שזה גם היה מעל ומעבר בשבילו).
לעולם לא לשפוט.


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

מסכימה ומוסיפה 
גם אם אני מליונרית, מה זה מליונרית שחבל על הזמן.
אבל - לא מתאים לי לתת מתנה גדולה מאוד? למה? כי גם אם יש לי כסף אני עושה את השיקולים הכלכליים שלי ולא בא לי שיכנסו לי לכיס ולשיקולים;
בא לי לנסוע לעוד חופשה או להחליף אוטו או שהילדה שלי תלבש חיתולים שעשויים מזהב ויהלומים או שסתם לא בא לי!

זוגות צריכים לתכנן את החתונה שלהם לפי היכולות הכלכליים שלהם בלבד (כמובן עם שכלול הגיוני של המתנות), אבל כאורחת זאת ממש לא בעיה שלי וזה לא צריך להטריד אותי על מה הם בחרו להוציא וכמה.
אני באה לשמח ולשמוח עם מי שמזמין אותי ושמה כמה שמתאים לי ושאני חושבת לנכון לשים, שוב, בהתאם לשיקולים שלי.
מי שלא מתאים לו, ממש לא חייב להזמין אותי, באמת שאני לא נעלבת.... (ואגב, אני חושבת שאני שמה סכומים יפים מאוד, אבל זה ממש לא הדיון כרגע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elinoket (9/6/14)

גם אצלנו היה מקרה דומה 
חברה ממש טובה של אם החתן רצתה לבוא אבל לא היה לה נעים כי לא היה לה כסף לתת.
אז אמרנו לאמא שלו שזה ממש ממש לא משנה לנו אם היא תביא כסף, העיקר שתבוא לחגוג איתה.
בסוף בתור מתנה היא הביאה אותה ואת אחותו לאירוע ונשארה עד הסוף כדי להחזיר אותם
באמת שלא היה אכפת לנו העיקר שהיא נהנתה והאמא נהנתה... (למרות שמודה, מתי שפתחתנו את המתנות ניהיינו חמדי בצע מקטע קיצוני! חחח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elinoket (9/6/14)

טוב אז הגיע גם תורי לענות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יודעת שדעת הרוב שונה משלי, אבל לי תמיד הרגיש לא נעים לשים את המינימום מינימום (250) אז לא יצא ששמתי פחות מ-300 לחתונות רחוקות (חוץ מחתונה אחת של חברה ללימודים שהייתי ממש במצב רע אז שמתי 250)
אני חושבת שההבדל שלי בין עוד 50 שקל בארנק לעומת איך שאני ארגיש עם עצמי שאני אשים רק 250 שווה את זה...
בכל אופן לא יצא לי להיות בחתונות של קרובים אלי מידי (רק של הבן זוג שהיינו "חברים עם חשבון נפרד" ואז אני תמיד שמתי פחות ממנו - נגיד הוא שם 400-500 ואני עוד 200-300)
אבל אם אגיע לחתונה קרובה אז אני כן אפרגן מכל הלב, ואני חושבת שאם נערכים לזה מראש ושמים כל חודש קצת בצד לא צריך לפשוט רגל בשביל זה...
באופן כללי אני גם באמת משתדלת להימנע ממלכת לחתונות שהן לא באמת חשובות לי וכנ"ל לגבי הבן זוג לאירועים שלי וככה אנחנו לא משתגעים.


----------



## עמיר511 (9/6/14)

אצלי יש נוסחה קבועה 
לבן משפחה וקרוב,, הסכום הוא 100 דולר
לחבר מהעבודה או מהשכונה בין 150 ל 200 שקל
אבל רק לאחים או אחיות  שלי או אחיינים ואחיינות הסכום מגיע ל 1000 שקל או 1500 שקל
אם אני עם חברה או לבד לא משנה
העיקר שכולם ייהנו ... שיהיה במזל טוב..))


----------



## c love1 (10/6/14)

זה לא קשור לכמה הזוג מוציא 
אני אביא את אותו סכום לחברה שהתחתנה במסעדה כמו לחברה שהתחתנה בחוות רונית לא פה נכנס השיקול שלי וכמה הזוג הוציא לא מעניין אותי... ברור שאם אני אגיע לכל אירוע שיזמינו אותי אני יפשוט רגל בגלל זה אני בוררת ולאלה שאני כן הולכת זה מכל הלב. .
ועמיר בלי לפגוע אני מציעה לך להתחיל להביא מתנות זה לפחות ירגיש כאילו חשבת על הזוג..


----------



## עמיר511 (11/6/14)

צודקת בהחלט C LOVE 1 
שכחתי לציין בהודעה, שאני כמעט ולא הולך לארוחה, או למסיבה, אני פשוט מעדיף ללכת לפני המועד בשבוע עד כמה ימים
כי אני לא נייד חופשי, נכה צה"ל פגוע ראש עם הליכה מסכונת בגלל חוסר שווי משקל
ולא על כל הזמנה אני עונה, בורר הכול, הרי זאת משבילי תוכנית חסכון עבור הבן שלי, שיהיה בריא הגנרל
יענ כך דואג לעתיד שלו... כי שנינו גרים יחד כאן בבית, ולא, אין חברה גם וכשהייתה לי הייתי שולח אותה במקומי עם המעטפה
נ.ב.. פרק ב לא בא בחשבון אצלי,, אלא אם אמצא אולי אחת יתומה מאימא,, יש על מה לדבר,, כי עדיין סובל מכל מה ששמו חמות
שיהיה לנו עוד יום מחייך
עמיר


----------



## shiwii (11/6/14)

אני תמיד שואלת את עצמי קודם 
אם אני באמת רוצה לבוא - אם זה מישהו רחוק, למרות שהוזמנתי, אני לא הולכת. ובגלל שאני לא מפזרת את הכסף סתם, למי שבאמת קרוב בלב שלם אני יכולה לתת לו צ'ק יפה (750 לזוג ).


----------

